# Are there any UK-based modders?



## Arif (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi Collective!

I'd like my Olight SR95 modded by someone who knows what they're doing - fine if it's a hobbyist. 

I'd like to have an XHP70.2 NW in there.

Arif


----------



## archimedes (Oct 22, 2018)

... thread moved to Custom Builders / Modders forum ...


----------



## archimedes (Oct 22, 2018)

You may want to ask @CRX_ although I don't know if they work on any production torches, or even anything other than their own full custom projects .... but might be a starting point ?


----------

